# R16 software



## jbudlow (Feb 8, 2005)

Recently installed r16-300 and d-12 in condo complex. Condo complex has 1 round dish on roof and was pre-wired w/rg6 solid copper quad to all units using 16X2 multiswitch in central utility room. Each condo has 4 coax feeds to multiswitch from interior condo panel and 2 coax feeds from interior panel to each bedroom and living room. Developer gave home owners choice of DTV or cable. If choosing DTV, they would then get placed on multiswitch and installed. R16 reacted perfectly during set-up and activation (transponders on both tuners excellent, etc.) but will not take a software upgrade. Receiver searches for about 15 minutes (blue screen with a bunch of scrolling numbers @ top left) then comes back to programing. Everything else works fine (record, guide, etc.) but about every 15 minutes a pop up screen appears on tv notifying of new software found, install now or later? If customer chooses now, Receiver then repeats the above 15 minute scrolling, does a disk check and returns to programing only to have the pop up screen return in 15 minutes. Replacement receiver did exactly the same thing. 0,2,4,6,8 reset gets the same results.
The d-12 has been placed @ this location in the living room and will do a forced download perfectly, new software found, all systems go! I have installed R-15's in this building for other customers and they work perfectly. Is the r16 not compatiable with this multiswitch? All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried the R16 on the same line that is working correctly for the D12? You don't need to hook up both lines to the R16 for it to work or to update the software so don't worry about that if there is only one hookup where the D12 is.

- Merg


----------



## jbudlow (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, each location has two coaxes and the r16 will not download as noted in my post. thanks for the response.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jbudlow said:


> Recently installed r16-300 and d-12 in condo complex. Condo complex has 1 round dish on roof and was pre-wired w/rg6 solid copper quad to all units using 16X2 multiswitch in central utility room. Each condo has 4 coax feeds to multiswitch from interior condo panel and 2 coax feeds from interior panel to each bedroom and living room. Developer gave home owners choice of DTV or cable. If choosing DTV, they would then get placed on multiswitch and installed. R16 reacted perfectly during set-up and activation (transponders on both tuners excellent, etc.) but will not take a software upgrade. Receiver searches for about 15 minutes (blue screen with a bunch of scrolling numbers @ top left) then comes back to programing. Everything else works fine (record, guide, etc.) but about every 15 minutes a pop up screen appears on tv notifying of new software found, install now or later? If customer chooses now, Receiver then repeats the above 15 minute scrolling, does a disk check and returns to programing only to have the pop up screen return in 15 minutes. Replacement receiver did exactly the same thing. 0,2,4,6,8 reset gets the same results.
> The d-12 has been placed @ this location in the living room and will do a forced download perfectly, new software found, all systems go! I have installed R-15's in this building for other customers and they work perfectly. Is the r16 not compatiable with this multiswitch? All help is greatly appreciated


The only way to tell is get some DC passive 3GZ barrel connectors.Connect up the R16 directly to the Dish then try to download.

Or ask those customers you helped if you could hook up your R16 to their connections?.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

> Each condo has 4 coax feeds to multiswitch from interior condo panel and 2 coax feeds from interior panel to each bedroom and living room.


So it is necessary to cross connect at the condo panel, right? No splitters being used in there? I would double check that wiring, and if necessary replace any cross-connect jumpers.

Carl


----------



## smokeyjoeV45 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just hooked up a new R-16 today and am having the same issue. Where you ever able to resolve it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

smokeyjoeV45,

A bit more detail would help us give you suggestions. New installation or is the R16 replacing something else, if so what? How many coax from dish? How many other receivers or dvr's? Any multiswitches? Are you in a MDU (multiple dwelling unit) and if so, what type of distribution system are they using?

Carl


----------



## smokeyjoeV45 (Aug 23, 2008)

The R16 is replacing a R10. It's a single family home. I have a round dish with a dual LNB. Two coax runs from the dish into a multiswitch two lines from the multiswitch run into the living room where the r16 is located. One additional line into the bedroom feeding a philips receiver. 

I tried taking the multiswitch out of the loop and connecting the receiver directly to the dish but still the download did not complete.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Double check your dish/satellite settings. You should be set for the single round dish. If you are set for one of the other multi-sat dishes, that could be the problem.

There shouldn't be any other tricks or requirements, the R16 should be a straight swap for the R10.

Carl


----------



## smokeyjoeV45 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have confirmed it is set for a round dish. After three calls yesterday CSR decided to send me a new box. I'll report back when it gets here.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

From what I've read, the big difference in connectivity with an R16 over an R15 is that the R15 has the capability to used a STACKED arrangement while the R16 can be set up to work with a SWM. If I'm wrong I'm sure I'll get a million corrections!  

What kind of arrangement does your building have? Obviously, when the R16 is trying to get to the correct transponder on the 101 (usually 21) to do it's software download, it isn't finding it for some reason.

Why don't you set the R15 up for a single-LNB 18" round dish and see what happens? If your building has an old multiswitch, this should get you all the channels on the 101 in your package AND download software too!


----------



## smokeyjoeV45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well the replacement box showed up. This time it's a R15-100. Hooked it up and the download completed no problem. It would appear the first box was just bad.


----------

